# names



## Newhedgieowner1988 (Oct 3, 2013)

I am getting my first hedgie tomorrow and i would like some opinions on the name i have picked out for him. I want to either name him Dr.Who or Tardis which one sounds better


----------



## sonichedghehogbreyer (Jul 23, 2013)

Doctor Who.


----------



## SiouxzieKinz (Oct 10, 2013)

I'd gone to a baby name website that listed traditional African names since these are, for the most part, African Pygmy hedgehogs. Personally, I wanted my lil guy to bear the proud name of his heritage.

I'm bringing "Dakarai" (Egyptian/African meaning - filled with happiness/joy) home next week. It seems as if I've been waiting forever for him (in reality its only been a month).

Good luck with your new addition. I like Tardis but then again some people may see that as being related to/or taken from the name meaning to be slow "retarded" and not make the connection to the classic show.


----------



## Emmanuel Vandell (Oct 23, 2013)

If i would have a new hedgehog then i will name it solemia as a very cute name for a very cute hedgehog.I will recommend you the same for your new hedgehog.


----------



## Haley (Nov 18, 2013)

I like Dr Who, or The Doctor.


----------

